# Pimp my Leggero Enso



## Laura21de (20. März 2016)

Wir sind jetzt von dem Thule Chariot CX 1 auf den Leggero Enso umgestiegen.







Wir werden den Leggero auch Umbau, ähnlich wie bei unserem CX. Geplant ist Hydraulische Scheibenbremsen und Dämpfer. Und wieder viel Beleuchtung.

So sah das bei dem Thule Chariot CX 1 aus: http://www.chariot-tuning.de/videos/


----------



## trifi70 (20. März 2016)

Warum der Wechsel, ist der größer? Noch das selbe Kind oder neuer Nachwuchs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laura21de (20. März 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Warum der Wechsel, ist der größer? Noch das selbe Kind oder neuer Nachwuchs?



Ich bin der meinung das er besser als der CX ist. Alleine von der Bremse her schon.

Von der Größe sind sie sehr gleich.


----------



## Laura21de (25. März 2016)

Nun ist er auch endlich da:





Er hat ein paar Probleme, die schon mal nerven können.

Beleuchtung in der Beta Phase





Ich habe den Leggero bei Bikebox geholt, da es ein Deutscher Händler ist, man sich die 30€ Versand vom Hersteller (Schweiz) Sparen kann, und weil man auch mit PayPal und Sofortüberweisung zahlen kann, bei Hersteller geht NUR Vorkasse und Visa / Mastercard

Hier der Link dazu: https://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrradanhaenger/kinderanhaenger/leggero-kinderanhaenger/ die Preise sind die selben wie direkt beim Hersteller.

Bin mal gepannt wenn das Joggerset und die Weber Kupplung für den Leggero Enso kommt.


----------



## trifi70 (26. März 2016)

Das Werbebild sieht irgendwie schicker aus. Etwas futuristisch... Welche Probleme nerven? Für Interessenten sicher interessant zu wissen. 

Bei Hr. Faulhaber haben wir damals auch den Singletrailer bestellt. Kompetente Beratung und Shop, empfehlenswert.


----------



## Laura21de (26. März 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Das Werbebild sieht irgendwie schicker aus. Etwas futuristisch... Welche Probleme nerven? Für Interessenten sicher interessant zu wissen.
> 
> Bei Hr. Faulhaber haben wir damals auch den Singletrailer bestellt. Kompetente Beratung und Shop, empfehlenswert.


Es ist bisher nur ein Problem, das andere Problem was ich dachte habe ich in der Anleitung eine Lösung gefunden. Was micht stört ist ein Sinnloses Gummiband im Kopfbereich des Kindes, das Kind kann es einfach Runter ziehen.


----------



## chris4711 (26. März 2016)

OT: So etwas in der Art / mit ähnlich großen Rädern würde ich mir gern mal nur zum inlinern ausleihen


----------



## trifi70 (27. März 2016)

Um das Inlinern zu *lernen* oder um das Kind als Begleitung dabei haben zu können?  Wir hatten mal nen TFK Joggster mit Scheibenbremse. Nur zum Wandern benutzt. Aber ich meinte damals: wenn ich nochmal irgendwann Inlinern lernen sollte... dann mit dem Joggster!


----------



## chris4711 (28. März 2016)

Hm... zweiteres. Läuft auf Asphalt bestimmt Klasse. Aber wenn man sehr unsicher ist, dann funktioniert es bestimmt auch als Lernhilfe.


----------



## Laura21de (31. März 2016)

Das Joggerrad bekommen wir noch, dann kann ich auch mal testen wie gut es ist.

Also die 3 Räder vom Thule CX 1 waren der Hammer, wenn ihr wüsstet wie ich manchmal gefahren bin damit


----------



## Laura21de (5. April 2016)

So schaut der Leggero Enso Sail mit dem Joggersystem aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steini_76 (11. April 2016)

Laura21de schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt von dem Thule Chariot CX 1 auf den Leggero Enso umgestiegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso der Umstieg? Ich hab den Enso am Wochenende bekommen und schick ihn direkt wieder zurück. Die Verarbeitung bei dem Preis ist ein Witz. Eine offene Naht im Innenraum, da scheint der/die Näher/In kurz weggenickt zu sein, so einen Bogen macht die. Die Bremsen schleifen und sind falsch montiert. Das Verdeck kann man nur mit viel Kraft verschließen. Das Montieren und Demontieren der Räder finde ich persönlich sehr schlecht gelöst, eine Riesenfummelei. Eine Fahrt am Rad hab ich mir gleich gespart. 
Mich würde interessieren ob ich einen "Montagshänger" erhalten habe, oder ob ich die beschriebenen "Mängel" zu kritisch sehe und andere Hersteller genauso schlecht sind. Leider fehlt mir ein Vergleicht zum CX1. Was mir aber anhand von Videos schon aufgefallen ist: Das Montieren/Demontieren der Räder gefällt mir dort wesentlich besser weil ich nicht die Bremsscheibe in den Bremssattel fummeln muss und dann noch mit dem Achsstift nach der Öffnung zum Befestigen des Rades suchen muss.
Was mir am Enso gefällt ist das Design, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Laura21de (15. April 2016)

steini_76 schrieb:


> Wieso der Umstieg?


Da sich die Bremsen vom Thule CX 1 nicht Richtig einstellen lassen konnten, so ist der Wagen mit Kind schon mal im Bus und Zug mal weggerollt. 



steini_76 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Enso am Wochenende bekommen und schick ihn direkt wieder zurück. Die Verarbeitung bei dem Preis ist ein Witz. Eine offene Naht im Innenraum, da scheint der/die Näher/In kurz weggenickt zu sein, so einen Bogen macht die.



Der CX von Thule ist da noch viel Schlechter, vorallem im Sommer.




steini_76 schrieb:


> Die Bremsen schleifen und sind falsch montiert.


Anleitung lesen und Bremsen einstellen hätte da schon geholfen.



steini_76 schrieb:


> Das Verdeck kann man nur mit viel Kraft verschließen.


Das ist am Anfang Normal, nach ein paar Tagen nutzung geht das ganz Leicht.



steini_76 schrieb:


> Das Montieren und Demontieren der Räder finde ich persönlich sehr schlecht gelöst, eine Riesenfummelei.


Das ist genau so wie bei Weber Ritschie 2, ich finde das es sehr gut gelöst ist.



steini_76 schrieb:


> Eine Fahrt am Rad hab ich mir gleich gespart.


 Fährt sich mit der Weber Kupplung am Fahrrad super.



steini_76 schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren ob ich einen "Montagshänger" erhalten habe, oder ob ich die beschriebenen "Mängel" zu kritisch sehe und andere Hersteller genauso schlecht sind.


 Hast du direkt bei Leggero bestellt oder bei Bikebox-Shop?



steini_76 schrieb:


> Leider fehlt mir ein Vergleicht zum CX1. Was mir aber anhand von Videos schon aufgefallen ist: Das Montieren/Demontieren der Räder gefällt mir dort wesentlich besser weil ich nicht die Bremsscheibe in den Bremssattel fummeln muss und dann noch mit dem Achsstift nach der Öffnung zum Befestigen des Rades suchen muss. Was mir am Enso gefällt ist das Design, aber mehr auch nicht.


Der CX ist viel zu Teuer für die Verarbeitung, ich bin lange den CX gefahren. Und durch unser Projekt www.chariot-tuning.de habe uns viele Nutzer vom CX geschrieben die mit der Bremse und dem Verdeck das selbe Problem habe. Laut Thule wird erst ab 2018 ein neues Modell vom CX auf dem Markt kommen. Ich würde den Leggero Enso immer bevorzugen wenn es darum geht den Fahrradanhänger auch als Kinderwagen zu nutzen wer sowas nicht braucht der kann ein Thule Chariot Cougar 1 nehmen. Auch gibt es beim Leggero Enso den vorteil Bremsen aus dem Radsport zu nutzen was beim CX nicht geht.


----------



## steini_76 (15. April 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!



Laura21de schrieb:


> Da sich die Bremsen vom Thule CX 1 nicht Richtig einstellen lassen konnten, so ist der Wagen mit Kind schon mal im Bus und Zug mal weggerollt.


Was heißt "nicht richtig"? Wenn der CX1 mit Kind und Feststellbremse wegrollt, dann hört sich das für mich so an als würden die Bremsen überhaupt nicht greifen!?
Beim Leggero Enso kann man beide Bremsbacken einstellen, aber die Schraube um den innenliegenden Bremsbacken zu verstellen, kann man nur erreichen wenn man den ganzen Bremssattel abbaut.



Laura21de schrieb:


> Der CX von Thule ist da noch viel Schlechter, vorallem im Sommer.


Was genau ist schlechter?



Laura21de schrieb:


> Anleitung lesen und Bremsen einstellen hätte da schon geholfen.


Wer sagt denn das ich das nicht getan habe? Die in der Anleitung dargestellte Bremse, ist nicht am Anhänger fixiert. Was mein erwähntes Problem "Wie kann ich den innenliegenden Bremsbacken verstellen ohne den ganzen Bremssattel zu demontieren" nicht erklärt. Außerdem war der Bowdenzug falsch verlegt. Im Allgemeinen sehe ich es auch nicht als meine Aufgabe bei einem neuen Hänger, der fertig montiert geliefert wird, die Bremsen zu montieren und einzustellen. Dann soll Leggero den Hänger zum selber montieren liefern.



Laura21de schrieb:


> Das ist am Anfang Normal, nach ein paar Tagen nutzung geht das ganz Leicht.


Das wurde mir von Leggero auch gesagt. Am Telefon waren die sehr freundlich und bemüht. Den Kundendienst möchte ich an dieser Stelle gerne einmal loben.



Laura21de schrieb:


> Fährt sich mit der Weber Kupplung am Fahrrad super.


Ich hoffe doch auch mit jeder anderen Kupplung 



Laura21de schrieb:


> Hast du direkt bei Leggero bestellt oder bei Bikebox-Shop?


Bei Leggero mit einer Sammelbestellung.

Leider kann man sich im Laden, außer bei Bike-Box vielleicht, selten alle in Frage kommenden Modelle nebeneinander anschauen und dann vergleichen. Am Anfang, wenn man noch keinen Hänger hinter seinem Rad hergezogen hat, einem also einfach die Praxiserfahrung fehlt, weiß man auch nicht so genau worauf man achten muss.

Das Design des Leggero finden wir super, vor allem meiner Frau gefällt das. Ich finde auch das Geschäftsmodell von Leggero, in Europa zu produzieren und soziale Engagement gut. Das war auch ein Grund warum wir uns für den Enso entschieden haben.


----------



## Laura21de (17. April 2016)

steini_76 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
> Was heißt "nicht richtig"? Wenn der CX1 mit Kind und Feststellbremse wegrollt, dann hört sich das für mich so an als würden die Bremsen überhaupt nicht greifen!?
> Beim Leggero Enso kann man beide Bremsbacken einstellen, aber die Schraube um den innenliegenden Bremsbacken zu verstellen, kann man nur erreichen wenn man den ganzen Bremssattel abbaut.


Hier das Bild dazu:





An dieser Schraube mit dem "M" kannst du es verstellen, und du musst nichts ausbauen. Ist wie bei Thule Chariot CX.



steini_76 schrieb:


> Was genau ist schlechter?


Das Verdeck verzieht sich des öftern mal.



steini_76 schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das ich das nicht getan habe? Die in der Anleitung dargestellte Bremse, ist nicht am Anhänger fixiert.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich habe die Anleitung hier liegen, und hier ist es die selbe Bremse wie am Wagen.

Ich gehe davon aus das du ein B-Ware Wagen hast, wollte Leggero mir auch schon andrehen.



steini_76 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch auch mit jeder anderen Kupplung


Die beste Sicherheit und Qualität bietet nur die Weber Kupplung. (Made in Germany)



steini_76 schrieb:


> Bei Leggero mit einer Sammelbestellung.
> 
> Leider kann man sich im Laden, außer bei Bike-Box vielleicht, selten alle in Frage kommenden Modelle nebeneinander anschauen und dann vergleichen.


Bikebox sind die einzigen die in Deutschland Leggero verkaufen, ich würde Bikebox immer bevorzugen, da die Wissen von was sie Sprechen, und dort werden die Hänger auch eingestellt, was Leggero leider nicht macht.


----------



## steini_76 (18. April 2016)

Danke für deine Anwort und das Bild.


Laura21de schrieb:


> Hier das Bild dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An der Schraube habe ich den äußeren Bremsbelag eingestellt. Wenn du aber auch den Inneren verstellen willst, dann musst du den Bremssattel wenigstens an der rechten Schraube vom Rahmen lösen und den Bremssattel zu dir hin und vom Rahmen wegdrehen.



Laura21de schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich habe die Anleitung hier liegen, und hier ist es die selbe Bremse wie am Wagen.


Ich habe auch die gleiche Bremse wie in der Anleitung. Ich fande nur die Anleitung nicht so gelungen, aber wenn man ganz genau hinschaut, dann kann man schon erkennen wie die Bremse richtig montiert und eingestellt wird.


Laura21de schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus das du ein B-Ware Wagen hast, wollte Leggero mir auch schon andrehen.


Wie? Wie haben die denn versucht dir einen B-Ware Wagen anzudrehen? Haben die dich explizit darauf hingewiesen das es B-Ware ist?

Ich hatte mit denen mehrmals Kontakt und wir haben uns für die hier beschriebenen Mängel auf einen Preisnachlass geeinigt.


----------



## Laura21de (19. April 2016)

steini_76 schrieb:


> Wie? Wie haben die denn versucht dir einen B-Ware Wagen anzudrehen? Haben die dich explizit darauf hingewiesen das es B-Ware ist?
> 
> Ich hatte mit denen mehrmals Kontakt und wir haben uns für die hier beschriebenen Mängel auf einen Preisnachlass geeinigt.



Ich habe ein Angebot bekommen für 700€ Enso + Joggerset + Versand. Habe aber abgeleht wegen den Rahmenbedingung und Vorkasse, habe dann hier in Deutschland bei Bikebox bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laura21de (23. April 2016)

Ich hab jetzt 180mm Scheibenbremsen eingebaut.
Hier die Anleitung dazu: http://www.chariot-tuning.de/legger-enso-scheibenbremsen/


----------



## Laura21de (7. Mai 2016)

Es gibt wieder mal ein neues Bild


----------



## Laura21de (7. Juni 2016)

Leggero Enso LED Tuning





Die Leisten lassen sich Einstellen.


----------



## Laura21de (27. Juni 2016)

Da die Feststellfunktion nicht zuverlässig funktioniert nutze ich Brakefix.




http://www.chariot-tuning.de/leggero-enso-scheibenbremsen/


----------



## Wolle82 (11. Juli 2016)

Laura21de schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt von dem Thule Chariot CX 1 auf den Leggero Enso umgestiegen.



Hallo Laura21de , wie ist der Unterschied zwischen den Blattfedern ( Thule CX) und dem Stossdämpfer beim (Enzo) ?


----------



## Laura21de (11. Juli 2016)

Wolle82 schrieb:


> Hallo Laura21de , wie ist der Unterschied zwischen den Blattfedern ( Thule CX) und dem Stossdämpfer beim (Enzo) ?



Gefühlt wenn ich es schiebe keinen großen Unterschied, mein Kind kann ich dazu leider nicht fragen was es besser findet.
Vorteil ist bei dem Dämpfer das man in Austauschen und auch aufpimpem kann, was beim CX nicht machbar ist.
Einen Unterschied fällt mir gerade ein, das beim CX die Feder bei rund 24kg zuladungsgewicht schon schwer an die Grenzen kommt.


----------



## Laura21de (18. August 2016)

Wieder mal ein neues Video von unserem Leggero Enso






Er hat sogar Hydraulische Scheibenbremsenverbaut.


----------



## Laura21de (25. August 2016)

Hier ein Bild aus dem Alltag mit einem Leggero Enso Sail.


----------



## Laura21de (22. September 2016)

Nun hat der Leggero Enso auch *Hydraulische Scheibenbremse* bekommen.







https://www.laura21.de/leggero-enso-scheibenbremsen/


----------



## Laura21de (8. Oktober 2016)

So schaut das ganze mit einer 180mm Scheibenbremse aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laura21de (15. November 2016)

Seit Nov. 16 wurden die Preise von Leggero Enso angehoben, und es ist jetzt möglich auch im Fachhandel Leggero zu kaufen.

Zusammen mit BikeBox gibt es einen 100€ Gutschein zu gewinnen.
https://www.laura21.de/kinderfahrradanhaenger-gewinnspiel/


----------



## sedimagic (21. Februar 2017)

@Laura21de: du bist ja früher den CX1 gefahren. Warum bist du zum Leggero Enso umgestiegen?

Hat der Enso ebenso eine Blattfederung eingebaut wie der CX1 oder hat er einen Dämpfer.

Eines verstehe ich bei dem CX1 und Enso nicht. Die haben ja Bremsen verbaut, beim Joggen oder als Buggy kann man die Bremse ja per Hand direkt am Anhänger bedienen. Aber wie schaut es aus, wenn man die beiden als Fahrradanhänger benützt? Kann man da auch mit den Bremsen des Anhängers oder nur mit denen des Fahrrads bremsen?


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Februar 2017)

sedimagic schrieb:


> [
> Hat der Enso ebenso ein Blattfederung eingebaut wie der CX1 oder hat er einen Dämpfer.
> 
> Eines verstehe ich bei dem CX1 und Enso nicht. Die haben ja Bremsen verbaut, beim Joggen oder als Buggy kann man die Bremse ja per Hand direkt am Anhänger bedienen. Aber wie schaut es aus, wenn man die beiden als Fahrradanhänger benützt? Kann man da auch mit den Bremsen des Anhängers oder nur mit denen des Fahrrads bremsen?



Beim leggero dürfte die Federung über den Sitz gelöst sein, zumindest beim 2 sitzer ist das so gelöst, hat den Riesen Vorteil das die Kids individuell und abhängig vom Gewicht abgefedert werden, was Recht gut funktioniert, im Gegensatz zu den Blattfedern, die nicht wirkungsvoll verstellt werden können und so bei 7 Kilo wir bei 30 gleich hart bzw weich Federn... Ist ein fauler Kompromiss. 
Wirklich mit Dämpfer gibt es nur den singeltrailer( und der Nachbau der mir gerade nicht einfällt) der auch nur 1 Rad als nachläufer besitzt. 

Zu der Bremse, mir ist kein Anhänger bekannt, dessen bremse auch im Fahrbetrieb eine funktion hätte.


----------



## sedimagic (21. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Beim leggero dürfte die Federung über den Sitz gelöst sein, zumindest beim 2 sitzer ist das so gelöst, hat den Riesen Vorteil das die Kids individuell und abhängig vom Gewicht abgefedert werden, was Recht gut funktioniert, im Gegensatz zu den Blattfedern, die nicht wirkungsvoll verstellt werden können und so bei 7 Kilo wir bei 30 gleich hart bzw weich Federn... Ist ein fauler Kompromiss.
> Wirklich mit Dämpfer gibt es nur den singeltrailer( und der Nachbau der mir gerade nicht einfällt) der auch nur 1 Rad als nachläufer besitzt.
> 
> Zu der Bremse, mir ist kein Anhänger bekannt, dessen bremse auch im Fahrbetrieb eine funktion hätte.



Die Lösung mit der Federung des Enso hört sich besser an als beim Thule CX1. Beim Enso sind Schruabfedern, beim CX1 Blattfedern verbaut. Aber die Frage ist, welcher federt in der Praxis besser?

Der Singletrailer hat einen Dämpfer und von der Montage her optimal, hat aber den Nachteil, dass man so gut wie keinen Stauraum hat. Der Nachbau ist der Kolofrogo aus Tschechien, leider habe ich zu dem Anhänger nicht nur Gutes gelesen. Sonst wäre dieser eine tolle Alternative zu einem CX1 oder Enso gewesen.

Ich würde den Anhänger nur zum Fahrradfahren benützen, daher war die Frage mit der Bremse für mich wichtig. Ich muss den Anhänger also nicht nach Bremse auswählen, da diese bei mir so oder so nie in Verwendung sein wird.


----------



## Muh80 (25. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe inzwischen auch einen enso und bin (nachdem die Feder aufs gewichts passend gemacht wurde) zufrieden damit. Allerdings sind die Klappräder vorne eine ziemliche Zumutung. Kennt jemand hier jemand hier zufällig passende Luft- oder Vollgummiräder mit einigermassen eigendämpfung zum Austausch ?

Ich find irgendwie nix passendes :-(

Grüße


----------

